# Prospects for tutoring English



## Buddhaland (Feb 10, 2013)

I am a 65 yo male retiree, and am moving to Thailand on 5 November, 2013. I hold a TESOL ESL Teaching certification. For a number of reasons, I would much rather tutor individuals privately than teach in a formal setting. I know that this is not strictly legal, but I would like to hear from others who have had experience tutoring. Many thanks!


----------



## Smalls (Apr 26, 2013)

There are plenty of opportunities for private tutoring - even without a proper working permit. I know A LOT of people doing this same thing. From university students to in-home, after school tutoring you have a lot to choose from. 

The most important part is networking with other TEFL teachers. Once you're networked, you will likely have more prospects and opportunities than you have hours in the day.


----------



## Buddhaland (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Smalls (Apr 26, 2013)

Happy to help


----------

